# Velocity layers morphing



## hastoy (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I'm programming an instrument with different velocity layers. To reduce the jump between layers I use an EQ with dynamic frequency gains (more velocity increases high freqs). Do you know of any way to morph a sample into the next one in a more effective way ? Any other sampler that would scan the spectrum of 2 samples and come up with automated EQ settings, or dynamic FFT filters ? Thanks.

Giom


----------



## hastoy (Feb 4, 2008)

What I'm doing right now is scan both samples (in Audition), compare the 2 freq spectrums, there I see which freq range differ. Then I go back to Kontakt knowing which freqs to play with. The result is OK but I'd like something better 

Something cool would be a dynamic FFT filter. I can easily obtain the difference of the 2 freq spectrums in the form of a text table. I would then import that table in the Kontakt FFT filter and set a velocity related gain, that's it. What do you think ?

Giom


----------



## Moonchilde (Feb 4, 2008)

Hastoy, do you mean setting up crossfading? Morphing isn't something samplers actually do, unless the samples themselves have been phase aligned so they crossfade seemlessly. If this is the case, Nils has already written a script for equal power crossfading. It is an excellent script, and very easy to use. I want to note, it is just a crossfading script, NOT morphing since the samples themselves have to be edited to be phase aligned.

You might also want to turn off EQ "gain" for higher velocities. You really don't want Kontakt adding EQ to a sample when using a filter to simulate dynamics. What you want, is a subtractive filter instead, with no gain applied.


----------



## gmet (Feb 4, 2008)

The subtractive technique is here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5067

and here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6657

Justin


----------



## Moonchilde (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd like to add to Justin's post. If you use that method detailed in the links, you have to set the EQ gain to -12db. That means, when the modwheel is set to 100%, there is no EQ added to the samples.


----------



## hastoy (Feb 4, 2008)

Let me clarify what I'm trying to do. Let's assume I have a 2 velocities layered piano: 1 mid velocity layer and 1 max velocity layer. The harder I'll strike the keys the brighter the mid velocity sample should become (and louder as well) until I reach the second layer. And when I strike the key hard enough to trigger the high velocity sample I should not hear too much of a difference in the transition. I am NOT trying to crossfade anything using the mod wheel.

Giom


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 4, 2008)

Mark, so the Giga DEF filter is basically a velocity (or controller operated) EQ? Somehow I assumed emulating different velocities or dynamics of piano (or pedal steel!) would be more involved than just EQ, although I've never really tried, so I'm no expert.

That would be very cool if that worked, and I know you've got things pretty well figured out, so here's hoping! I wish I had stopped by at NAMM.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 4, 2008)

Mike Greene @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Mark, so the Giga DEF filter is basically a velocity (or controller operated) EQ? Somehow I assumed emulating different velocities or dynamics of piano (or pedal steel!) would be more involved than just EQ, although I've never really tried, so I'm no expert.
> 
> That would be very cool if that worked, and I know you've got things pretty well figured out, so here's hoping! I wish I had stopped by at NAMM.


It may be described as an EQ, but it is multi-dimensional with the dimensions A) Note number 1-127, B) Velocity value 1-127, and 3) Frequency. The problem normally in EQ'ing an instrument to simulate higher velocities is that the harmonics emphasized at increased velocities are at different frequencies for each note, depending on the fundamental frequency.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Feb 4, 2008)

Mike, 
I p.m.'d you my thoughts, because as I typed my reply became a lengthy thread hijacker. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming...

Belbin


----------

